# windows on gentoo

## bandreabis

Ciao a tutti, di nuovo a rompervi!  :Twisted Evil: 

Volevo capire quali sono le ultime notizie sui metodi per far girare windows su gentoo.... credo che si chiami emulazione, vero?

Ho letto di vmware, win4linux, crossover-office... ma anche semplicemente di wine.... vorrei sapere quali sono le più utili...

A me interesserebbe far girare officeXP (non credo che si possa ancora far girare office2003!), poter usare una versione seria di Yahoo!Messenger, e poi basta... magari Monkey Island... ma le prime due soprattutto.... 

So che crossover office permette di usare officeXP ma non Y!Messeger, vorrei sapere qualcosa in più delle possibilità con wine o win4linux...

Qualcuno del forum può darmi delle indicazioni?

Thanks.

Andrea

----------

## Cazzantonio

hai provato a fare una ricerca sul forum?

Ci sono molti post a riguardo e penso ti convenga continuare in uno di quelli (se ne trovi uno adatto) piuttosto che aprirne uno nuovo

----------

## bandreabis

Ho fatto la ricerca ma sono pochi i 3d recenti.... forse ho sbagliato criteri.... ma non ho trovato quello che fa per me...

Volevo sapere se ci fossero novità recenti, e nuove possibilità....

----------

## Lucha

Sinceramente non vedo il motivo di emulare (anche se il termine non è esatto, se si parla di wine) MSOffice e Yahho Messenger, perchè per entrambi esistono alternative native (bella la rima:D) che non solo sono più veloci proprio in quanto native ma che (ma questa è un mio parere personale) sono migliori qualitativamente!

Solo per fare due esempi:

MSOffice ----> OpenOffice

YIM --------> Gaim (io uso quello -anche se non per YIM- ma non so se esiste altro!)

Ad ogni modo se un 3d è vecchio si può sempre riesumare! Meglio avere un 3d diviso in due sezioni cronologicamente distinte che due 3d distinti, non credi????

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sono d'accordo con Lucha.Comunque per fare chiarezza sui emulatori wine (e i suoi derivati crossover, cedega,...) sono emulatori che ti permetto di mettere dei programmi windows su linux. Mentre programmi come vmware e bochs,... sono programmi che emulano un pc, quindi devi installarci windows e poi i programmi

----------

## Ceppus

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> magari Monkey Island...

 

Per far girare i giochi della Lucas Art's di basta emergiare:

```
games-engines/scummvm
```

per altre info...

http://scummvm.sourceforge.net/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Ceppus: beh visto l'avatar toccava te a dirlo  :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie a tutti... soprattutto a Ceppus.... 

Cmq ho provato (scusate, dovevo scriverlo) sia Gaim sia OpenOffice.... ed è per questo che sto cercando di far girare Office e Y!Messenger.... :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq ho provato (scusate, dovevo scriverlo) sia Gaim sia OpenOffice.... ed è per questo che sto cercando di far girare Office e Y!Messenger....

 

Ognuno ha i suoi gusti  :Smile: 

Ma non credo che il modo migliore sia far girare Office in emulazione, a quel punto ti conviene avere installata una versione di windows affianco ad una gentoo.

----------

## BlueInGreen

Non vorrei ricordare male, mi pare che ad Aprile esca open-office 2 (la vendetta). Insomma il salto 1.3 --> 2.0 fa pensare a grandi innovazioni e ho sentito che la compatibilità coi formati M$ è stata ulteriormente migliorata. L'open source ha bisogno anche della nostra fiducia per crescere (un po' come i bambini  :Laughing:  )

Salut

----------

## bandreabis

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ognuno ha i suoi gusti 
> 
> Ma non credo che il modo migliore sia far girare Office in emulazione, a quel punto ti conviene avere installata una versione di windows affianco ad una gentoo.

 

Completamente d'accordo:wink:

Ma non mi va di dover riavviare il computer per aprire un file di word!... Posso aspettare OpenOffice 2 ma la versione 1 proprio non mi ha soddisfatto.... solo aprire il mio CV portava ad un obrobrio....

----------

## gutter

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> ma la versione 1 proprio non mi ha soddisfatto.... solo aprire il mio CV portava ad un obrobrio....

 

Se è quello il problema, fai come ho fatto io, lo salvi in rtf da word e poi lo apri senza problemi con openoffice. E a tutti lo invii come .pdf  :Wink: 

E risolvi senza alcuna necessità di emulazione  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Cmq ho provato (scusate, dovevo scriverlo) sia Gaim sia OpenOffice.... ed è per questo che sto cercando di far girare Office e Y!Messenger....

 

E con questo aiuti la diffusione di formati proprietari

----------

## Flonaldo

bhe...io l'ho emulato correttamente usando vmware e mi gira tutto! riesco persino a giocare ad Age Of Empires  :Smile: 

C'é solo un problema, non ho idea del perchè non va il suono!!!

----------

## bandreabis

Non ho ancora (non più) linux sul mio PC (purtroppo non è SOLO mio!) mi sto solo informando.... :Wink: 

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Se è quello il problema, fai come ho fatto io, lo salvi in rtf da word e poi lo apri senza problemi con openoffice. E a tutti lo invii come .pdf 
> 
> E risolvi senza alcuna necessità di emulazione 

 

Grassie!

----------

## Danilo

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> bhe...io l'ho emulato correttamente usando vmware e mi gira tutto! riesco persino a giocare ad Age Of Empires 
> 
> C'é solo un problema, non ho idea del perchè non va il suono!!!

 

Hai controllato sulle faq?

In passato (secondo il produttore) vi erano problemi tecnici superabili solo con una seconda scheda sonora. Di fatto quella presente non sapendo quale macchina servire serviva solo ed esclusivamente la prima.

Non so se poi hanno risolto.

----------

## otaku

esiste una versione di YIM nativa per linux... mai provata però...

----------

## bandreabis

Aspetto con fiducia la versione 1.0.6, perchè quella che c'è ora sul sito fa schifio!

----------

## pascalbrax

wine emula perfettamente office 97-2000, testato personalmente, crossover ha alcune parti di codice di wine (e viceversa) ed e' fatto APPOSTA per farci girare su office.

usare vmware (e quindi emulare un intero pc, sistema operativo e programma word) lo trovo eccessivo per aprire un documento word  :Wink: 

----------

## Lucacri

Pero CrossOver office non permette di installare MS Access!! Qualcuno sa come emularlo?

----------

## sourcez

Poichè non esistono solo OpenOffice e Gaim valuta anche questi:

Abiword--> ottimo word processor leggero e completo puoi anche aggiungere nuove funzioni con i plug-in, ha dei buoni filtri di importazione http://www.abisource.com/twiki/bin/view/Abiword/PluginMatrix#Import_Export_Filters

Ayttm --> ottimo IM-client ha il tabbing alla firefox per gestire più conversazioni, e pare supporti anche Y-IM e IRC http://ayttm.sourceforge.net/features.shtml

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Lucacri wrote:*   

> Pero CrossOver office non permette di installare MS Access!! Qualcuno sa come emularlo?

 

No espero che nessuno riesca. Se vuoi un'alternativa prova

```
*  dev-db/rekall

      Latest version available: 2.2.3-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 4,943 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.rekallrevealed.org/

      Description: Rekall - a database frontend for MySQL, PostgreSQL and XBase

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## Lucha

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Cmq ho provato (scusate, dovevo scriverlo) sia Gaim sia OpenOffice.... ed è per questo che sto cercando di far girare Office e Y!Messenger....

 

LOL! pensa che io invece reputo Gaim talmente buono che lo uso anche sotto Win.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No espero che nessuno riesca ....
> 
> 

 

ma come faccio a non quotarti?????

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Io per aprire i formati .doc di office xp ultimissimo super mega me li faccio salvare in formato .doc di office 5.0 così li posso aprire con OOo e salvare nel suo formato.

Provare per credere. =D

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> No espero che nessuno riesca ....
> 
>  
> ...

 

LOL  :Laughing: 

----------

## matttions

Anche io utilizzo gaim e Opeo-office.

Poi... se è veloce OOO fà al caso mio.

Se è un lavoro complesso --> LaTex  :Very Happy: 

Enjoy ...

P.s.: Crossover permette di installare quasi tutto [poi non sò se funziona]

Basta spuntare l'opzione applicazione non supportata  :Very Happy: 

----------

